# Betta...DONT JUMP!!



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

well i moved my female betta from one of my main tanks because i noticed a little nippage so i moved her 2 a plastic containor and i planed 2 move her tomarrow... i have a glass top on the tank which the container is on but it only takes up half the tank. she was kind of close 2 the edge and i guess she jumped and landed in another containor floating in the tank and it was EMPTY! 

well when i found her she was dried out... it must have bin an hour at least.. i quickly put her in the net that was hangin off the side of the tank and right now shes just sitting there. i hope 2 god that shes ok.. i hurd about the cat scaring the betta out and it landing on the floor and i hope mine has a good outcome 2. shes siting in the net but shes alive and jerks around every so often and opens her mouth 4 air. thank gawd shes a labrynth fish... i'll keep every1 updated on her recovery.... ive had her a long time and shes a fighter.
shes my dyme piece.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Bettas jump, especially females, you must always keep the tank covered. They can jump through little holes or gaps. If she was dried out at all, then she won't recover, of if she does will be very sick and die anyway.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I hope your betta recovers. I don't really know the likelihood of it though. However;I did read a story on here once about a betta jumping and being out for a long period of time before anyone found it and when they did find him he was very dried out as well, but he recovered. So I hope your's does too. Keep us posted...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

darkfalz...bettas can recover from being dried out...it takes a while and a lot of care but ofcourse it can occur


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Darkfalz, not to be contradictory, but what you said isn't true. I had a koi that jumped out of my pond, and he was dried out when I found him the next morning. I put him in a bucket of water just in case, and a few hours later I looked in there he was alive. Just barely, but he was alive. I put him in a seperate bucket with clean water and an airstone and kept him in there for a day or two. After a few days I put him back in the pond and he is doing great now. This was about 6 months ago and he's very healthy and growing well.

I've also had other fish jump out and be dried out some and recover, so that wasn't just an exception.


----------

